

Survey says: How to make money on simplicity and innovation, worldwide - slfisher
http://simplicity.laserfiche.com/content/how-make-money-simplicity-and-innovation-worldwide

======
Jamurai
So it's the perceived simplicity, not necessarily the actual simplicity of the
company or product that matters. Another way of looking at this might be
"clarity" vs "confusion."

